# nmap 6.25 - not accepting interface aliasses?

## paziu

I've got a few Gentoo boxes running @home, a couple that the last sync was done about 4 years ago, and a couple of "fresh" ones.

the old nmap is 5.51, new 6.25 - on some of the systems I use interface aliasses.

here is what I get on 5.51:

```
# nmap -e br0:254 -sn 192.168.254.1-254 --system-dns

Starting Nmap 5.51 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2014-10-23 11:59 EDT

Warning: File ./nmap-payloads exists, but Nmap is using /usr/share/nmap/nmap-payloads for security and consistency reasons.  set NMAPDIR=. to give priority to files in your local directory (may affect the other data files too).

Nmap scan report for 192.168.254.26

Host is up (0.00019s latency).

MAC Address: 44:8A:5B:25:C7:8C (Unknown)

Nmap scan report for 192.168.254.111

Host is up.

Nmap scan report for 192.168.254.207

Host is up (0.0092s latency).

MAC Address: 00:30:C1:61:7B:AE (Hewlett-packard)

Nmap done: 254 IP addresses (3 hosts up) scanned in 9.03 seconds
```

the same on 6.25:

```
# nmap -e br0:254 -sn 192.168.254.1-254 --system-dns

Starting Nmap 6.25 ( http://nmap.org ) at 2014-10-23 12:01 EDT

I cannot figure out what source address to use for device br0:254, does it even exist?

QUITTING!
```

does the support for iface aliases in nmap have been dropped?

same results after compiling the new nmap on an older (4y) system.

same behavior on the new 'enp' naming scheme.

ifconfig:

```
# ifconfig

br0       Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          inet addr:10.0.0.111  Bcast:10.0.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:241770847 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:96814872 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:337226267535 (314.0 GiB)  TX bytes:86036228053 (80.1 GiB)

br0:1     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          inet addr:192.168.3.111  Bcast:192.168.3.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

br0:2     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          inet addr:192.168.2.111  Bcast:192.168.2.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

br0:3     Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          inet addr:10.10.1.111  Bcast:10.10.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

br0:15    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          inet addr:192.168.15.111  Bcast:192.168.15.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

br0:101   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          inet addr:192.168.0.111  Bcast:192.168.0.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

br0:102   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          inet addr:192.168.1.111  Bcast:192.168.1.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

br0:168   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          inet addr:192.168.168.111  Bcast:192.168.168.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

br0:254   Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          inet addr:192.168.254.111  Bcast:192.168.254.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

eth3      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:22:4d:83:2d:bb

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:246589241 errors:0 dropped:26518 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:149247847 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:341915250283 (318.4 GiB)  TX bytes:90581112803 (84.3 GiB)

          Interrupt:20 Memory:f7400000-f7420000

lo        Link encap:Local Loopback

          inet addr:127.0.0.1  Mask:255.0.0.0

          UP LOOPBACK RUNNING  MTU:65536  Metric:1

          RX packets:2653936 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:2653936 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:0

          RX bytes:7116898526 (6.6 GiB)  TX bytes:7116898526 (6.6 GiB)

tap0      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 52:54:00:12:34:56

          UP BROADCAST PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tap1      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 52:54:00:12:34:57

          UP BROADCAST PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tap2      Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 12:2e:40:06:66:da

          UP BROADCAST PROMISC MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

tun0      Link encap:UNSPEC  HWaddr 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00-00

          inet addr:10.100.100.1  P-t-P:10.100.100.2  Mask:255.255.255.255

          UP POINTOPOINT RUNNING NOARP MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:529630 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:670824 errors:0 dropped:76 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:100

          RX bytes:52405225 (49.9 MiB)  TX bytes:369758248 (352.6 MiB)

vmnet1    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:56:c0:00:01

          inet addr:172.16.240.1  Bcast:172.16.240.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)

vmnet8    Link encap:Ethernet  HWaddr 00:50:56:c0:00:08

          inet addr:172.16.150.1  Bcast:172.16.150.255  Mask:255.255.255.0

          UP BROADCAST RUNNING MULTICAST  MTU:1500  Metric:1

          RX packets:0 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 frame:0

          TX packets:17 errors:0 dropped:0 overruns:0 carrier:0

          collisions:0 txqueuelen:1000

          RX bytes:0 (0.0 B)  TX bytes:0 (0.0 B)
```

thanks!

----------

## Hu

Why are you using interface aliases?  There is no need to use them if you just need multiple IP addresses on a single interface.

----------

## paziu

 *Hu wrote:*   

> Why are you using interface aliases?  There is no need to use them if you just need multiple IP addresses on a single interface.

 

Hi,

For quite a while I use aliases for various reasons. Some apps/scripts require ( or are configured ) an interface to be assigned, not just the ip address the service is listening on, it also keeps IP address <-> interface assignment separate ( more portable and "traditional" ), it is also what I got used to do which does not mean that this is the most efficient and wise thing to do. It surprised me a bit, that the specific interface alias is not handled the same way as it was in earlier versions of nmap - if support for those has been dropped, it might be time to re-think the approach.

Thank you!

Mike

----------

## UberLord

 *paziu wrote:*   

> It also keeps IP address <-> interface assignment separate ( more portable and "traditional" )

 

I wouldn't call it portable, no sir.

----------

